# Random dove mice pictures



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey all,

These are just some random pictures I've taken in the last couple of months of mice in my dove line.













































































































Sarah xxx


----------



## JAS (Nov 14, 2009)

Have just showed my little boy Jacob these photo's his exact words were they are beautiful, maybe a future mouse enthusiast lol


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I am always so impressed with your doves. 

I am jealous of their heads (how weird does THAT sound? lol).


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks you two! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, my son & I have just been enjoying ( slightly enviously :mrgreen: ) your pics, you have some lovely Mice there  I must say, whilst browsing this Forum I have felt a bit like a big kid in a sweet shop, spoilt for choice, you folks have some super mice. Self blacks have alway been my fave variety of mouse but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The Boggit keeper said:


> Hi, my son & I have just been enjoying ( slightly enviously :mrgreen: ) your pics, you have some lovely Mice there  I must say, whilst browsing this Forum I have felt a bit like a big kid in a sweet shop, spoilt for choice, you folks have some super mice. Self blacks have alway been my fave variety of mouse but now I'm not so sure!


It's kind of an open secret that I keep a couple of doves, even though I'm always preaching the virtue of doing one thing and one thing well. They're the same line as my PEW line, but I can never bring myself to get rid of them. Something about the soft gray color against the red eyes reminds me of a piece of jewelry. I really like them. And Sarah's are simply gorgeous.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm blushing, Jack! :lol:

I am extremely fortunate to live in a country where excellent stock with which to start off a new line is easily within a day or two of travelling, whatever variety you want. I feel quite bad for mouse fanciers in very large countries sparsely populated with other mouse breeders. I am very proud of my doves though. The photographs don't really do their soft bluey-grey coats justice as they have a brown tinge, but that's just the incandescent lightbulb.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

What, those Mongrels.........?

You know I love em :love1


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

When you can tell bucks from does based on head shape, you know you're doing something right.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

They are absolutely stunning


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

*dies of total jealous, yet happy for you, LOVE!* lol

They are all truely stunning

Willow xx


----------

